# reviewing my path report...



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rereading my pathology report

Total Thyroid is reeived in formalin and consists of a total throidectomy specimen that s 38 grams. The left lobe was 4.5X2.5x1.5 cm and the right lobe is [email protected] cm. The isthmus is 2.5X1.5x.06.cm. The external surfaceis painted with marking dye. The posterior surface is painted blue, anterior green. Serial sectioning the left love reveals two nodules, the larger is hernorrhagic, 1.5 cm in diameter, the smaller is 0.7 cm and is in the lower pole of the left lobe. Serial sectioning the right love reveals a nodule on external surface, 1.5 cm in diameter that is glistening and yellow tan. Sectioing the remaining right love reveals a single soft, well circumscribed 2.5 cm nodule with a glistening , tan center. The isthmus is firm and gray tan and otherwise unremarkable.

Seems to me that they mistook the sizes a bit told one nodule was over 3.cm pre op...

Still greatly glad it is gone!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very common. Imaging has lots of limitations, the most common being the size of nodules.  they told me my largest nodules was 2.5...final path said 3.2.

In either case, you are right...the important thing is it's done!


----------

